# Had To Cut The Cheese!



## pops6927 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yesterday, I asked my wonderful wife to take me to Bassham Foods, Cash'n'Carry Retail Outlet just off I-20 at Hemphill so I could buy some rounds of Colby Longhorn Cheddar to smoke.  This morning I made two piles of 4 slices apiece and had to Cut The Cheese into ¼'s:








Then, took them out to the smokehouse and placed them on A-Maze-N Matz (on two oven grates laid over smokehouse poles) and fired up my A-Maze-N pellet smoker full of Corn Cob pellets with a few maple hardwood pellets from A-Maze-N Products (www.amazenproducts.com):







Couldn't get them all in on one photo, the two racks:












Let the smokin' begin!  8 am, 40° outside temp.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 2, 2018)

Corn cob pellets? Interesting. I heard that in certain parts of the country, they smoked hams, etc, with corn cobs. What's the flavor like?


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 2, 2018)

Milder with a sweet smell to it.  Just like corn is.  I buy them at Tractor Supply in 40 lb. bags as horse bedding, but use them for smoking.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bestcob®-corn-cob-pellets-for-amnps.149282/


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 2, 2018)

My dad's store.  He used crushed corn cobs from the grist mill; farmers would take their shelled cobs to the mill and get them ground.  Dad would buy them in 100 lb. burlap bags and store them in a cool part of the cellar and use them for all his smoking.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...about-your-dad-smoking-with-corn-cobs.111151/


----------



## ksblazer (Nov 2, 2018)

When you get the chance to try it, let us know how it turned out.

Tomorrow is supposed to be between 50 & 55 degrees. 

So I was planning on smoking up some cheese as well.

2lbs of mozzarella 
2lbs of pepper jack 
2lbs of Colby jack


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 2, 2018)

pops6927 said:


> View attachment 379554
> 
> 
> View attachment 379555
> ...


And now some of us are paying $20 for a 20 lb bag of wood pellets. Years ago, I worked with a German from Russia who was a POW here during WW2. Back in Russia they used dried blocks of manure to heat the home and the chimney had a flue in the attic for smoking hams and sausage. He said the hams were better than anything he could buy here.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 2, 2018)

Well Pops if you going to cut the cheese, that the preferred method. At least in our house. Looks like your starting out with some nice looking cheese. How long did you let it go for?

Chris.


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 5, 2018)

About 8 hours total.  The taste, as usual, was bitter; hence letting it mellow for 2 or more weeks.  The last batch I did in June was just starting to get moldy when I did this batch, over 3 months.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 6, 2018)

Pops, looks like some good cheese will be coming your way in a few weeks !


----------

